# CD Mamas - Introduce yourself!!!



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I am Regina.
We live in Sacramento CA. I am 26 years old, married to Todd (35y/o). Today is our 3 year anniversary. Zoe is 15 mo old. We have CDd since birth (partially at first while I found a system).

We're a pretty crunchy family and I love learning about more crunchy ways from MDC mamas









I CD for health, environmental, ethical, spiritual (??) reasons. Oh! I'm also a Hyena









Here is my stash:
http://www.reginagirl.com/zoe_cd.htm


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

My name is Angelica, I'm 24, and I CD DS for all the many benefits, and I'm pretty crunchy.








I love MDC, it has influenced me in so many great ways.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Regina!

Nice to meet you! Gorgeous stash







And Happy Anniversary!

I'm Lindasy 27 married to Ian also 27. We are both college students at Oregon State University. We have two kids Jackson and Kylie (see siggy). Ian is majoring in Radiation Health Physics, and I am going to be a Lactation Consultant and hope to one day sit for the IBCLC exam.

We have CD'd Kylie since she was about 6 weeks. We do it for enviornment and health reasons. Economically its nice not to throw money in the trash of course.

When all my new dipes arrive I will take a stash picture to share!


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

I am Alison. We live in madison wisconsin and I have a dh and 2 kids - 2yo Brian and 2month old Ruby. I didn't start cd'ing Brian until I quit my job when he was 9 months old and haven't looked back. I think I'm more crunchy than I ever realized, and am migrating in that direction more and more. I love to cloth diaper and love to sew. Have been making clothes and diapers for my 2 children which is very rewarding.

btw I'm in my last year of my twenties wah


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Im Lisa and I live in Ca with my dh Ryan and our three daughters Kendall, Taryn and Irelynn. I love it here and find it very informative. I have been dc'ing Irelynn since she was 4 mos old.


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

Ooh, this will be a fun thread.

I'm Juliet, 32 and married to DH for almost 4 years. I grew up in Seatle area, went to UW and then moved to D.C after graduation where I met DH. I am currently in grad school in Sta. Barbara, CA. My dissertation is on the topic of American children and environmental knowledge.

DS is 9 months old and a monkey! We've CD'd since DS was about 3 weeks but do use sposie's along the way. We CD for the environmental reasons, health reasons, and also for the pure fun of it









I'm hoping to know some of you better too.


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm Shannon (30 yo..ack!), SAHM to L (14 yo) and R (13 mo). My dh C (also 30...but 1 month older than me!) is a reactor operator at a nuclear power plant. We cd for health, environmental, and financial reasons. I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm Meri. I'm 26, married for 2 years to my computer geeky hubby. We have one child (probably our only). I'm college educated, and choose to be a stay at home mom to help/watch my child grow into a good person. Our daughter is 10 months old and moving all over the place.

I'm not crunchy at all. I breastfeed because that's what feels natural to me. I cloth diapers because it's really freaking cute. If a diaper service could bring me such a pretty assortment of fitteds and covers--I would not be doing my own diaper laundry. I only buy new. I don't sun my diapers.. and sometimes (gasp) I use bleach. If my diapers go to hell for being treated so 'roughly with chemicals' I'll just buy some more.

Hehehe. NOW NO ONE IS GOING TO LIKE ME--REALLY!


----------



## TheJoyfulMom (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm Kati, 27. I've been married for 6 1/2 years and we live in Florida.

I have 2 girls who were both cd'd







and we're looking forward to the birth of our son to cloth diaper again!









I'm very crunchy LOL and I really enjoy coming to MDC.

I'm new to the diapering forum, but hope to hang out more.


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi! I'm Pam, 27. I'm married to James, and we just celebrated our 5 year anniversary. I'm a WAHM doing medical transciption FT. I also do PT retail work and teach Bradley childbirth classes. Dh is a a law student at UNC, getting ready to start his LAST year! Yippee!

I guess I'm not an official CD-er yet since our newest addition isn't here yet. I'm 32+ weeks pregnant with our second ds, due in September. I've been having too much fun though trying to build a newborn stash and learning all I can from these ladies!

Pam


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, may goodness...Regina...those are all dipes in you rotation right now? AMazing!!

Hi everyone, I am Debi(26) sahm(aspiring wahm) to 3 kids all cloth diapered(my first two were on and off, cloth service, and gerber pfs and plastic pants with pins), married to Travis(26)who is a heating and air conditioning tech(just out of school)I am due in Dec with our 4th and last baby...and I plan on getting him or her the best stash!!! :LOL

We live in Spokane, WA and I have loved these boards for the last 2 years.















Debi


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Great idea Regina and Happy Anniversary!

I'm Joanne mom to a six month old,happy, chucky monkey (since he outgrew his colic and his reflux is getting better)







. I'm 34yo and before Josh was born I was a registered nurse in the adult ICU. I will be going back to work part time in the next month or two (or when Josh decides he'll take the bottle







) DH and I have been together for 16 years, but only married for 9 years. He's a compter engineer (







my computer geek) and a wonderful father.

I have been CDing Josh since he was a week old and to my surprise I am growing crunchier daily.


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

My name is Lanna (pronounced like banana







: - I learned that when I was 7), I'm 25, married to Tom, 29. We just had our 2nd anniversay in May. We moved into our first house when ds was 4 weeks old. The house is finally starting to take shape, regardless of the scary shag carpeting.

Started cd'ing when ds (Alex) was about 5 months. We can't afford any more diapers, but I certainly drool. There's a link to my stash in my sig. Although it's only looked that pretty a handful of times since the photo was taken.

We've started getting crunchier (seems a kid'll do that to you). Now I'm amusing my mom and MIL by turning into my grandmothers (making all food from scratch, using the clothesline, bf'ing, cd'ing, mama cloth, planning next year's garden, learning about canning, etc).

Lanna


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm Amber"jane" and I am mama to Cass (5)and Ivy(2) Ivy is sooo closet to Potty training and we are all sad







Ha!

We live in FL and are always in the sand and surf and woods








I also love to sew and bike







Oh, and I am almost 29, married for almost 10 years to my sweet Dh who is 34!


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm Heather (24) married to Cameron (28). Together we have Kalyn (almost 5) and Saige (almost 2.5). We are expecting #3 anyday now (due 8/1). We live in the Mpls/St. Paul area. We've been cding since Saige was 4 months old. We started cding for financial purposes, but now it's for health and environmental reasons. We've become a pretty crunchy family in the last 2 years.

It's great to "meet" everyone!!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Happy Anniversary, Regina!!!!!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Hi everyone! It's nice to "meet" you all. I'm Gillian (29 yo), married to Josh (34) for 2 years (just had our anniversary). Last year we got pregnant for our anniversary! :LOL This year we are in the middle of remodeling our kitchen







.I am a nurse and graduate student, dh is a research ecologist at UC Davis, we live near Sacramento.

We've been cd'ing Carson since birth (ok,since we came home from the hospital), and do so for environmental reasons. Little did I know how much fun it would be. We are crunchier than most, but definitely not as crunchy as some. This weekend we're taking the cloth diapers camping for the first time!

I would show off my stash, but I don't have pics right now. Here are some pics of ds


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm Natasha 24, married to James 28. We will celebrate our 7th anniversary this August. Our kids are Caleb nearly 4 and Taylor (princess) nearly 1. We started CDing from birth w/ Taylor and put Caleb in cloth for nites.

We CD for financial reasons (insert evil laughter here!) :LOL and environmental and health reason. I have asthma, and the kiddos have escema (sp?).

Our stash is simple and plain, but I have a wool addiction........


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

My name is Meredith, and I am mama to McCayla (5), Evan (3), and Jenna, my one and only (and last







) Cd'ed baby, who is one. I have known Patrick for 14 years, and have been married 10 of those years. We met on the band practice field at the University of Kentucky!!

I have a BA in Arts Adminstration, and a Juris Doctorate (law degree). I don't practice, don't want to, too many attorneys out there, so I work from home for a company that offers online legal research services. I am also mama to the biz in the sig line.

I started CD'ing because I knew she was my last, and it was something I just decided to do... no real reason, but now I know ALL the reasons!!! She has been known to be in the occasional "Nana stash" like this morning, but she is promptly changed. She doesn't like that icky feeling!!! And I am being serious! My sister agrees!

I am a little crunchy, but not too much. My sis is crunchier than I, actually.

And...

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!

ETA... oh yeah... I'm 34.... UGH! 35 in November.... Double UGH!


----------



## apmamaoftwins (May 18, 2003)

LOL @ Meri, I am sure everyone will still like you.

I am Pam WAHM/WOHM as a respiratory therapist part time weekend nights, (36) married to Oz (37) we just celebrated 5 years in June. We have 4 kids. (Mike 14) was CD from birth before I even knew how cool it was. LOL just seemed the thing to do. We used a service and dappi wraps from target.
(Ally & Abby 3) CD from about 5 months took me a bit to find the web, our local service really went down hill and only had premiums and they were soooo big. (Mason 8 months) Suprise baby CD'd from birth.
We are a semi crunchy family getting more so by the day thanx to MDC and the mama's here.


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

My name is Beth. I'm 35 yo, wife to Ray for 11 years. I was homeschooling my two older boys (7 and 8 yo) until this year because of burn-out, and I am a SAHM to my little bubba-Ethan.

I have only cd'd my youngest because I had such bad rashes with my second. I gave up on breast feeding my youngest too(had a really tough time with all three of them--I'm hoping if we are ever blessed again to be more successful in that area---can you say LLL?).

My dh just got out of the Army, in which he served 9 months in Iraq last year. Now he is a supervisor at Staples, and we are thrilled that he is with us. WE are glad that we had time in the military though because it gave us a lot of traveling experiences that we would not have been able to do otherwise.WE are not very chrunchy, but I am taking little steps to have a happier and healthier home.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks for the Anniversary wishes!

Gillian, we conceived on our 1 year anniversary too


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Basically, we don't fit in anywhere!









Holli

Except for right here!


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi, Regina! Your stash is gorgeous









My name is Jill and I have 3 kids. Been married to my dh(Rey) for almost 4 yrs. My oldest son, Anthony, is 6. David is 28 mths and Isabel is 13.5 mths. I was totally mainstream with my first son and got crunchier with my next. Isabel is the only one I nursed, but I did/do cosleep and cd my middle son. I started cding to save money when I found out I was prego with my daughter. That went out the window pretty fast









We live in IL. My dh works for DHL/Airborne express. My family thinks I'm crazy for the big change I've made in my parenting and my life in general.
I'm glad to see this thread! I would love to get to know everyone better


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Jenn here. I'm a 24yo SAHM to 3 1/2mo Zachary. My DH is Michael and we'll be married 2 yrs on Aug. 17th. I've been CDing for 2 weeks now and














it!!! We started doing it for financial reasons, but after doing research, I'm doing it for more reasons now. I'm a pretty crunchy mama, living in Piscataway, NJ, and getting crunchier by the day







.
My stash is really simple right now, ubcpfs and proraps mostly, but I'm becoming a wool addict (have my 1st KP in the making!!!). I look forward to posting more on this board!!


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

This should be a sticky









I'm Susan, 33 and the bread winner of the family. I work but at a position where I can pretty much be on the internet all day







I have a 6 year daughter that is becoming an amazing woman, watching your children grow is just amazing







Jonah is a 10 month (well on Aug2) "chunck o love" he's a big boy. He's cruising and crawling everwhere. Boy if I ever had him in a crawling contest he would smoke all others







he is SOOOOOO fast. Oh and Dh is Dan, who just got a raise and now only gets paid a dollar less than me/ an hour (his goal is for me to at least be able to work part time by the time Jonah is in Kindergarten).
I







MDC smilies :LOL





















:
ETA I love Mutts, FBs, and Sugarpeas


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

My name is Kim and DH is Scott. We have been married for 4 years. Katie is 3 months old, born on April 21. We have been CDing since mid-June. I chose to CD because they are cheaper, healthier, better for the environment, and CUTER! I have been AP since the beginning, and MDC is making me more crunchy! :LOL

I have a PharmD (Doctor of Pharmacy) degree but prefer to stay home with Katie. Scott is a chemist. Our hearts belong in Christian missions, though. We were in missionary training school when we got pregnant, spent 2 months of my pregnancy in Mongolia, and returned to Texas to have Katie. We will resume missions in January.

ETA I am 25 and Scott is 26.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm Heather, 32 y.o. wahm to two kids - Garrett, who is 12 and just hitting puberty, and Simone, who will be 2 in September and is just hitting the 'terrible twos'.
















I am originally from British Columbia, but moved to southern California many years ago, and have yet to leave with the exception of brief 'hiatuses' to other areas for temporary reasons (work, etc.).

After many years in the corporate world, I started working from home a few months before Simone was born.

My husband Jason (30) and I have been together for 8 years, and married for two and a half of those.









My husband and I are both working full time (he is a construction supervisor) while working gradually toward our degrees - his in mathematics, and mine in fine arts / design with a strong early emphasis in mathematics and computer science (yes, I changed majors!).

I have bf both of my children, and cloth diapered Garrett part-time (not a lot available back then), and cd Simone full-time. I'm as crunchy as my time allows, and we are a fairly relaxed family as far as schedules, etc.


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi! I'm Tina (8 years old - I've only had 8 birthdays so there! - can you figure out why?) I have been married to my DH, Bert (34) for 8 years, but we've been a couple for 14 years! We've cloth diapered Alexander since he was 15 months old and wish we had done it sooner. Even tho I prefer my boring stash of FuzziBunz and Honeyboys, I love hearing about everyone's hyena scores.









I've been a WAHM working on a database of transcripts from the tobacco trials since Alex was about 4 months old. Before that I was in charge of overseas training on North American products for one of the Big 3 automotive companies. Unfortunately I will be laid off on August 31 and I provide our family's bene's so I'm not sure what's going to happen.







I'll probably have to go back to the real world. Sigh. I hope to make another baby with DH for delivery in 2006 or 2007 and you can bet we'll CD from the start!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I am Vanessa (29) and married to my dh, Bryan (32). We have been married for 3.5 years. We have two beautiful Dds, Sai (28 months) and Zoey (3.5 months). I did not CD my first dd because, well, it did not cross my mind. Slowly with my first dd I started getting turned on to more natural ways like making organic baby food, EN, etc. The best of all of this was my natural water birth with Zoey. I am still ecstatic about it and wish to do it all over again although we are done making babies! We didn't start CDing Zoey until she was a around 2.5 months old. I got tired of her tush being red, the stinky "fragrant" diapers, and all of the waste. I felt so guilty piling our garbage with so many diapers!

I am kind of crunchy in certain ways (more the health aspects and APing my babies) but I also like nice things although we can't afford them so I love to look! I am a sahm and plan to go back to school to work on my PhD in clinical psych once my bambinos are in school.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

While since I am really new...check out the post count I should go ahead and introduce myself in a little mreo detail.

I am Terri(26 yrs) and live with my better half Eric(33 yrs), in Montreal Quebec, Eric is French-Canadian so our son will learn to speak in French and English. I was born and raised in Nova Scotia and moved to Montreal for college. I am on maternity leave and hope not have to go back to my former job as a Travel Agent come Febuary.

We aimed for the natural midwife birth at a Birth House but alas ended up _way_ overdue with my water being broken for almost 24 hours and no contractions in sight, so we ended up being induced in the hospital with a epidural vaccum birth...the whole ordeal sucked big time and the next baby we will go for the natural midwife birth again.

Hunter Clark was born March 24th 2004 weighing 8 lbs 10 ozs and 21.5 inches long.

After the rocky start we were able to sucessfully BF, we co-sleep, non-vax, non-circ, cd, baby wear and try to buy as much organic foods as our budget allows.

My new hobbies include buying diapers, looking at diapers, talking about diapers, lurking on diaper boards, anything to do with cloth diapers and hoping Eric does not notice the money missing out of the account... so far I haven`t recieved any fluufy mail from my purchases so we will see how he reacts when they arrive. Hunter and I are leaving for vacation in two weeks so am sure that they will all arrive then...gonna have some explaining to do!! I think I have a addiction...I felt the rush(I had to have them!!!!) yesterday and bought two eezi-gear limited edition fitteds. I have no fitteds so I need them to go under the soakers my grandma is knitting.

I also have bit of a sling thing but am trying not to buy anymore...for now.

We also live with a Pacific Lucinda Parrotlet named Pistache, small parrot with a big attitude and a blue budgie named Sky.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm Christina (23) and a single mommy to Hunter (2 on Sept 11th). I am a WAHM. We live in San Diego and might be moving to MO sometime in the next year. I have a design degree and a background in child development along with my teaching credentials for Montessori (Primary level) but will not "use" it until Hunter reaches school age (meaning whenever he is ready 3? 4? 5?)
We are crunchy but not in all things.. I use mama pads, we recycle, buy organic when we can afford it, use as little or no medications as possible (which has been extremely hard lately







) and we started CD'ing after I couldn't handle another rash. Hunter was 7 months old when I bought my first stash and we haven't looked back! (I'm a hyena too







)


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi girls








I am Danielle, age 27, wife to Peter, age 32. We have two CDed kiddos: Pietey who just turned 3, and Aubrey who just turned 1. We started CDing in January this year for financial reasons and kept at it for the cutness factor and for enviromental and trash reasons.
I guess you could call me a WAHM as I started my own tiny business just to fund out cloth purchases. We're moderately crunchy and I sometimes fit in here at MDC and sometimes don't. But I do fit here on the cloth board and I have found it a great place for lots of info.
Oh, and dh works for Xerox as a computer engineer (as of MOnday) yay!


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

My turn.
I am KyleAnn, 25 sahm and married to my best friend/love Michael, 28. We have a wonderful, adorable little prince named Colin, 16 months. I strongly believe in ap and nfl. Colin and I are the crunchy ones, dh is the most opposite of crunchy that I can think of. Colin has a cd bum-is there any other way? I wouldn't want anything icky touching my baby's bum, anymore than I would want him to eat a burger from 'Donalds.
I love it here-it is nice to finally be amongst people with similar ideas for a change!!!


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Iam Christina (30) married to my Dh James who will be 30 in October. I have three girls Rachel 5 Kimberly 2 and Chloe 3 months Ive been cloth diapering since October of 2002. and loveit I do it for my childerns health and the earth and to save money. I also stay home with my kids.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi, i'm mandy (28) married to dh for nearly 6 years, part-time WOHM mom to Keiran (9 months). i negotiate advertising placements and have the ability to surf the web ALOT in between projects. we've only been cding for a month, and though it's still not 100%, i love it and wish that we'd done it the whole time.

we live in vermont where wal-mart isn't welcome and slightly crunchy is pretty normal. for the most part you're expected to bf and i have met other cding moms at the playground and storytime.

i really enjoy this board and reading about all the dipes and wool and hope to slowly accumulate a stash to make everyone jealous


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi.








I'm Beth and am a SAHMama to 3 girls. Serra Isabella, who just turned four, is my oldest baby.







Hero Anabelle, who is 2.5, was my first homebirthed water baby, and she is a live one. :LOL Eden Elizabeth, who is 6 months, is my newest babe, born at home into daddy's hands UC, and she is already on the move, crawling and pulling up trying to walk. My dh is Ryan and he is a business student with one more year of school to go and also a hotel manager.








All three girls have been cloth diapered for economical, environmental and comfort purposes. We have been pretty AP from the start but only found the phrase, and most of our crunchy ways, when I became pregnant with my second baby. On the crunch scale I'd say we are about 80% crunchy.







You should also know that we are homeschooling/unschooling family and we'd love to live off the grid someday.
Before kids I finished one year of college and worked in a little bit of daycare. As soon as my girls are a bit bigger and my dh is finished with school I would love to take some classes in writing and art and do some volunteer work. Right now, between mothering and caring for a home, I don't have much free time, but in the time I do have I like to read, write and knit.








(We're voting for Kerry, how 'bout you?) :LOL
I forgot to say we live in Colorado!


----------



## drea2447 (May 21, 2004)

Hi. I'm Andrea(26) married to Dean (27), mama to Christian (8), Arianna (2) and baby Ella (9 weeks). All of my kids have been bf'd and Ella is the first one that I've used cloth on. I've been hanging out here at MDC ever since I made the decision to homebirth with Ella and have gotten tons of great info. MDC is what led me to cd'ing. I had no idea about the options that were out there.

I live in St.Louis currently, but grew up in and hope to soon return to Michigan. I've lived here for the past four years. I am a hairstylist and my husband works for SBC. I work from my home most of the time and from a salon 4 hours a week.

I am pretty crunchy - homebirth, bf, extended bf'ing, co-sleeping, slinging.

I love MDC, whenever I'm having a bad day I can always find something around here to make me smile. Even if it's only buying a new dipe off the TP!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm Carrie, 30 year old SAHM to Johnathan (2) and Brodie (5 1/2 months). I have been married to my high school sweetheart Brian for 9 years. Brian is a quality engineer. I did not start cd until Brodie was 6 weeks and I discovered how wonderful it is. Wish I had of started a long time ago. I cd for health and environmental reasons.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am Morgan, DH and I are both 28 and live in Mesa, AZ (transplanted from N. Cal and N.J. respectively). We have been married for almost 3 years (3 yrs in Nov.) and have a 20 month old son named Maximus who was CDed, BFed, Co-slept and worn from birth.

DHs career requires that we travel A LOT so we have gotten good at CDing on the go! I have become a total hyena in the past year or so









We CD for health and environmental reasons, and for the fun factor, I LOVE







it! We originally starte for the $$ saving factor but that was out the window a LONG time ago, LOL!

Some of my stash is in the *CDing* in my sig though its pretty out of date.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

How fun!!!

I'm Carrie, 28, married to lee (29) for 6 yrs now, and we have one little girl who turned one in may - Julia. I'm a part time sahm, wohm/wahm as a legislative assistant. Julia is my partner in crime







since she comes with me to on site daycare at work. DH is a project manager for a software dev. co but got his bs in accountancy - and quickly discovered that he hated being a cpa and working in audit :LOL

I'd say we are very AP (extended breastfeeding, co sleeping as needed, non cio, gd, etc) but a tad light on the crunchy









We started cding at 4 mo, heavily influenced by lo







We do it for environmental reasons and the cuteness factor. :LOL not saving $ anymore i don't think.


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm Linnea (li-NAY-uh), 27 years old, married to Michael, who just turned 30. We live in Sacramento, CA where I grew up. Our daughter Miriam Emily is 5 months old and we cloth diaper most of the time. I sew my own stash for the most part, so I don't have enough to go full time yet, but we all enjoy the cloth diapers much more than 'sposies so CDing is a priority for us. I also do lots of other crafts, but they're all turned to CDing for the time being!

DH works as a programmer for the local newspaper, and I am a student of Library Science.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm Izabela (27) married to Joe (29) and we have a sweet baby - Amber 11 months. I'm a WAHM. Joe's a phone guy.
I have a degree in ECE, but I worked as an administrative assistant for years. I'm working on a teaching degree, and sometimes wonder WHY.
I love to CD!


----------



## treehugginmama (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm Heather. I live in Philadelphia with my hubby and 3 boys. 2 are currently in cloth.

I read a lot. I wish i could post more. I'm always nak so its easier to read. I do love it here though.


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm Stephanie and I have three girls, Sarah, Regan, Tessa, and one boy, Jackson. I homeschool my two oldest, and sew every free minute I get. My dh is in the military stationed in Hawaii, so we've moved all around the country. I am prior service Air Force, but got out to stay at home with my children. My third dd was allergic to disposables, so we made the switch and we have never bought disposables again!!


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

My name is Julie and I have 4 wonderful kiddos a 7 yr old DD, 4 yr old DS, 2 yr old DD and a 17 mth old DS, I also have another DS on the way in about 5 wks














I have CD'd 3 of my 4 kiddos and will be CD'ing Mason. I love CD'ing and I have finally bought my first fitted diapers, I am soo excited!!!


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

I need to go back and read the rest but for now:

I am Phoebe, 35 year old mama to my little IVF miracle baby Eliza (see pics of her, me and the STASH in the link in my signature). I am newly a SAHM, previous to that I was a clothing designer. My DH was a SAHD till recently, now he is an advertising sales guy. We are wishing for another little one and will do another IVF cycle in the fall.







I am currently taking many supplements, Chinese herbs, doing acupuncture, etc. in an effort to prepare.









I am semi-crunchy, semi-AP, semi a lot of stuff I guess. I am totally into CDs, cloth ANYTHING when possible (except TP and tampons, I just can't give them up YET), gentle parenting, etc. I have never read Dr. Sears' books but have surfed his website, I like a lot of what he says but have some of my own ideas too, LOL. I just got my first sling (and Eliza is 20m old, LOL). Actually it is a pouch, and is great! I aspire to all organic foods but in actuality only a small percentage of what we eat is organic. All Eliza's food was organic till recently when we became much poorer (when I left my job).

I like sewing, crocheting, anything crafty. I wish I had more time! I spend too much time on the internet and then I don't get any other stuff I want to done!

I like this board a lot but it makes me spend $$$.







My fave dipes are Angelwraps AIOs, and my fave fitteds and covers currently are Righteous Baby's. I have never used a prefold, OMG!

XOXO


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi, I'm Amy (33 but not for much longer!) and DH is Jim (32) our joy Connor is 20 months old. We also have a 4 yr. old lab who thinks he is still a puppy.







In September we'll celebrate our 3rd anniversary but have been together 8 years.

Right before we were married I quit a job in the corporate world to go back to school and finish my Associate's Degree. Two months after I started school we found I was pg.







I stayed in school up until 3 weeks before C's due date but haven't been back since. One we're done having children (we're TTC now) I'm going to finish school and be a WAHM. But right now I have my dream job and doing what I've always wanted to do - be a SAHM. It's the hardest, most challenging job I've ever had but the most rewarding and fulfilling plus it's the only job that really seems to fit who I am. DH is an Electrical Engineer and works as a Controls Engineer. He works/travels way too much, and he's looking for something that will keep him home more.

We've been CD'ing since Connor was 9 months old. I wish I would have started earlier but it wasn't until I found MDC







that it wasn't going to be as hard as I thought. I'm looking forward to CD'ing a newborn too. We do it for environmental, health and financial reasons.

I would say I'm pretty crunchy, I've always kind of been this way just didn't know there was a term for it until recently. DH wasn't at all, but he's coming around. The crunchier I get the more I'm discovering myself (if that makes any sense!)

Oh yeah, I'm talkative too!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Hi! I'm Deana. I'm 26 years old and my dh is 35years old. I'm a WAHM to Christian and wife to Larry. We have been married for over 4 years. I was born and raised in Eastern Kentucky and now live in West Virginia. I started cloth diapering my ds when he was 7 weeks old and he is now 19 months. I've loved every minute of it! We have been TTC for most of this year and I can't wait till I can cd a newborn!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm Sherri, mom to Mikayla - 9 yrs, mo-o-meee to Danielle -3 yrs, and maaaammmm to Jessica - 8 months







I've been a SAHM for the past 5 years and recently opened my own business so I can continue to stay home. I'm married to an absolutely amazing man who supports me in every way possible. I love sewing (although I just can't seem to fine enough hours in the day to do all that I want) quilting, scrapbooking (which I haven't touched in 4 years) cooking, and hanging out with the girlies. I started cding when Danielle was 16 months - she potty trained soon after though so I didn't really have a clue until Jessica was born. Jesi has been in cloth since birth - and I'm HOPELESSLY addicted! I'm mainly a prefold using mama lately - and just discovering the wonders of wool!

Well, that's me in a nuthouse..... I mean shell


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

i am andrea, mama to almost 9 mo old matteo. i have been sewing all kinds of diapers and covers for my and a few friend's/family's babies for about a year. i discovered cloth on ebay while i was still pregnant and just found this board recently. cloth is the most addictive/practical/enviro-friendlyhealth art/craft ever! thank goodness for all of you as no one i know really gets it yet. anyone else in the bay area (berkeley/oakland/sf, etc.)?


----------



## jeoweo (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi! I'm Julie (34) and have been married to my sweetheart Wade (34 today - happy b-day honey!) for 11 1/2 years. We met at Harding University in Arkansas, went on to earn grad. degrees at Abilene Christian University in Abilene, TX, then to Austin for several years, where I worked as a counselor. There we had our first little bundle, Ellis Ann (now 6!) and then Ivy (almost 3). Two and a half years ago we moved to Henderson, TN, where my husband now works for Freed Hardeman University as a theological librarian. We've added little Owen (11 months) to our family. I've been a stay at home mom full-time for 4 years now and love it, although it wears me out! We've cloth diapered all of our children, but didn't start with our first til she was 8 months old. We try to live healthfully and mindfully of the blessings and goodness God has given. We are slowly going toward very little meat in our diets....etc. We will start homeschooling Ellie this fall using Sonlight literature based curriculum - should be an adventure. You all are so encouraging. It's great to see such a variety of Mamas here. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

My name is Marie (22), I live in east Canada, and am mommy to 6 month-old Liam .
Right now I'm a dedicated SAHM, but I have one year of university completed and cannot wait until Liam is independent enough for me to go back. I went there with plans of majoring in psychology, but now I'm strongly drooling over the idea of doing a double major to add my new passion: forensics. No one ever told me how interesting anthropology is!
I consider myself the crunichiest person I know IRL. I cloth-diaper, breastfeed (I have now decided to delay solids for as long as I possibly can!), co-sleep, babywear, and will be making my own baby food when the time comes. I am also proud to say that my son's "equipment" is fully intact!
I was completely addicted to cloth diapering before my DS was even born, but have gone over the edge since I found MDC. I was warned!


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

I'm Holly, 28, married almost 6 years to my awesome DH. I'm a SAHM-in-waiting







Emilia "Emi" Marie is due sometime mid-September. We live in VT. We're pretty crunchy. Seem to get more so each day. Especially as we do more research & see how everyday things we always took for granted can effect Emi.

I decided to cd a long time before we got pregnant. At first it was to save $$. I'd watch my friends buy boxes of sposies & be like, "Yeah, right...I'm NOT adding "x" amount of dollars to our monthly budget for something I *throw away*". Now I want to cd for a bunch of reasons, especially health & enviromental ones. It's definitly my nesting thing.







Have to admit we're not saving as much $$ as I thought.







Then again, you can't resell sposies and I firmly believe you can't put a price on the health/enviro benefits you get from using any type of cloth.

Holly


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm Amy, mom to Max (5) and Stella (almost 8 months) and we live in Texas. My dh is Ronnie, he's a financial analyst. We also have 2 Great Danes named Polly and Nixon. I'm an apprentice midwife and WAHM. We're not what I would call crunchy but we're 100% AP. Homebirthing, babywearing, co-sleeping, cding, natural household, ebfing, cding... all that good stuff.

In my previous life I was a filmmaker but now I'm nearly done with my midwifery training. I'm a knitter and a sewer, too.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I am Jen in Fresno, CA. Ben is 7, Becca 4 & katie 2.5. DH is Thomas. I CDed Ben part time with Gerbers crappy prefolds. Becca was CD 3/4 time. Katie full time. I love wool! I love web design & working on computers. DH works Costco & UPS, about 70 hours a week. Still nursing Katie after relactating at 16 months with 2-3 months off.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey mamas! I'm Becki, I am 29 years old, and have been married to my high school sweetheart







, Greg for 10 years. We live in Fishers, Indiana with our three wonderful kids- DS 9, DS 6 and my little princess Ainsley who is almost 7mos old! We started cding when Ains was 2 months old, and haven't used a sposie since!
This is a fun thread- it's nice to get to know you all better! Becki


----------



## Constance (May 20, 2004)

I'm Kathleen (26) married to dh Dan (30). We have always wanted to CD our new son, Shef (4 months). We started with a service, but that wasn't green or cheap enough for me, so I bought two dozen UBCPFs and a few Bummis covers; and away we went!

Now, of course, I'm branching out and trying fitteds. My favorite diapering supplies so far are my fleece covers from Calico Baby and my lone SOS.









Right now I'm a SAHM and grad student. Before baby, I was a school teacher (English, although I don't like to admit it because I know I make all kinds of usage mistakes in my posts!) and will be again someday. Dh is an attorney.

I bf, and I love it; but otherwise, I guess I'm not too crunchy -- I do try to do the best I can for my babe and respond to all his needs in a timely fashion.


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi! I am Trisha (27). I have been married to DH Andrew (28) for 7 years. I stay home full time with my 3 kids. Caleb is 6, Jeremiah 4 and Grace is 21 months. I started using cloth shortly after Grace was born when Jeremiah and Grace were both in dipes. I consider myself mostly AP and semi-crunchy.

We have been the gamet with every kind of diaper available and spent lots of money...now I have sold most of my stash and am mainly using prefolds. I just love em


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi! My name is Katy. I am 25 and a SAHM to three boys and wife to my wonderful husband James who works for UPS Logistics Group.My boys are- Cameron-5, Gabe-3 , and Chrsitian who is 9 months. I started using cloth diapers when my youngest was 5 weeks old after doing some research on the benefits. We haven't used sposies since!
I consider myself pretty crunchy. However where I live isn't very crunchy (oh you should see the stares when I BF in public







)

Fun thread it is cool to get to learn more about everyone!


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi! I'm Leah (27), mum to Gabriel (20 months). I work from home so I can be nearby to take care of my kiddo and my dh who has a degenerative neurological condition.

I studied Philosophy at UGA and did some graduate work in Swansea, Wales. Before his illness, dh (who also studies Philosophy) and I traveled a great deal - we even worked on an organic olive farm in Italy.... oh I miss it sometimes

If you want labels, I guess I would have to go with crunchy catholic







.

I feel so very lucky to be able to spend sooo much time with the 2 great guys in my life









oh and we have cd from birth and love it, obviously!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, this thread is long! I will have to read it all later when the kids are sleeping! :LOL
Umm, I am Lisa, I'm 23 and I've been married for 2.5 years to Jonathan who is 22 (cradle robber, I know!). We have a DS, Tyler, who will be 4 in Sept. Tyler was CDed from 15 months. And Julia who will be 19 mos in 2 days, has been CDed since we brought her home from the hospital.
I am semi-crunchy (Regina is my crunchy hero







). Maybe kind of chewy?


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I've read most of this thread - but it will probably be even longer by the time I finish typing this out.

I am Lea (pronounced simply Lee), 27. Married for just over 3 wonderful years to Brad, 24. Mom to Boo, who is almost 2, and soon-to-be mom to Bug, due in a few short weeks.

I am a SAHM, partly out of desire to be with my child as he grows up, and partly out of medical necessity which negates us using child-care for him.

We use cloth, mainly for financial reasons - hubby's meager wage wouldn't pay for disposables, but also because I feel they are healthier for Boo and better for the environment.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

What a great thread

I'm Kami wife to Dh Dustin, and SAHM to Alexandria (8-11-03) Omg my baby is almost 1yr old time has gone by so fast







. we started cd'ing for $$ reasons but now i just love it, i am still trying to build a good stash of diapers







I live in Long Beach,CA


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm Mary (30) married to dh for 12 years. We live in Louisiana but are both from and were born in Texas. We have 4 girls and 3 boys and another boy on the way







I've been ap since the beginning. I read Dr. Sears during my first preg. and have been co-sleeping, breastfeeding and slinging since my first but only started cd'ing since Jack was born.

I've been going to school part time, since Andrew was a baby, to get a nursing degree. I took off this summer and am not looking forward to going back this time. I'm 23 weeks and feeling really tired. I'm planning a homebirth this time so I'm excited about that


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi! I'm Judy (just turned 25), wife to Mike (a few days till he's 26). We live in Wyoming, just over two hours from Yellowstone National Park.

Currently we have two girls, Madeline (3-14-02) and Katherine Clare (3-3-04). I cannot WAIT to have more children! I'm open to as many as we're blessed with. I didn't start out crunchy at all. But, as time goes by I get crunchier by the moment. I'm probably the crunchiest conservative around, but love it! Most of the crunchiness simply comes from wanting to save $$, then of course it just makes sense!









So, I guess for a label, I'd probably be semi-crunchy (and getting more so every day) Catholic!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh yeah.. currently I do work fulltime (dds go to MILs in-home daycare three days a week) as the sports editor for the local newspaper. The job is actually pretty great because it's quite flexible, so if I need to be home at different times of the day I can do it!

But my dream is to stay at home AT LEAST by the time the next little one comes around!


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

My name is Tami (28). I've been married to DH Wayne (40 in Sept!







: ) for almost four years. We live in neverland (which happens to be in SoCal, who knew?!







) I'm a part-time WAHM and CD'ing mama to Savannah (10/01/03). I knew before Sav was born that we'd cd, but it took a few weeks to get started, now I'm an addict. I know there is a 12 step program out there somewhere, but I hope I never find it!

I'm waiting until Savannah turns two before I get pg again. DH doesn't know this though. He's under the impression that we're done...







: Although, he does hint that he wants another. I'm sure when the time comes he'll be on board (don't worry, I won't get pg without his consent.







)

We've got two monsters that we call dogs. Sav loves them, even when she's covered in dog hair from head to toe.

I'm pretty crunchy, and DH is crunchy because of me. If he had it his way, he'd be eating Hot Pockets and drinking Dr. Pepper everyday... My only non-crunchy vice is Diet Coke. I know, I KNOW. Someday I'll give it up...

Okay, enough







from me.


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

Hi! I'm Azadeh. I've been married to my husband, Glen, for almost 10 years and we have two cute boys. I'm a homeschooling, work at home mom. We are in the D.C. area right now but moving to the Chicago area in a few weeks!









I started cloth diapering because it looked so much cuter and more comfortable for my baby. I'm not sure if it's cheaper since I bought so many! LOL No, I think it still is...

OH yeah, and I'm 32. My husband is 39 and my boys are almost 2 & 5 1/2.

I love it here at MDC!









Azadeh


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm Julia (Jules), 21, married to my DH (26) a year on Monday. Avery (5 mo) is our suprise miracle baby in more ways than one. Am I one of the youngest here?







Oh yeah... we live in the DC area too. DH is not as crunchy as I am but I'm working on him.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi! My name is Christy (29) and I am married to Tom (30) and we have been married for 6 years. We have 3 children: Maddie (5), Sara (21 months) and Jack (7 months)
We have been cloth diapering since Sara was 2 months old and haven't looked back. Jack has been cloth diapered since birth (even in the hospital) and that is when I really got addicted.
I used to not be crunchy and then I started crunching up and then I found MDC and now I am actually thinking about homeschooling and a home birth next time!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Mama's!!

I'm Jes ... WAHMama to Sahara Rayne who's almost 2 1/2. I live on Beautiful Vancouver Island off the west coast of Canada with my amazing DD and partner Dan. We are currently TTC #2 (so I'm on a diaper buying hiatus so I won't jinx myslef). But I'm ogling the NB diapers so WATCH OUT hyena's cause the minute I conceive I'm going on a rampage







(as if I could afford it LOL).

I started cd'ing the day Sahara was born but the diapers I had just didn't work so she really wasn't a cloth diapered baby until she was 3 months old when I bought my first stash of premium sized prefolds and Bumpy covers (loved the covers ...but the prefolds were HUGE) ... so I bought myself a sewing machine at the local thrift store and havn't looked back.

I have a degree in Fine arts , 3 years towards a psychology degree, the first year of a Masters in Art Therapy and one year towards Computer science (which ended only because I became a mama ...but I can still build a killer website LOL). I guess you could say that I was hiding in school because I didn't know what I wanted to do with my life. All along I wanted to be self employed and make things ...but I just didn't know what ... fortunately the universe had better plans for me than I did and here I am working from home in the company of the most important person in the world ... my baby.

I'm loving getting to know you all better!

ETA: In some places I would be considered VERY crunchy ...but around here I'm only 'sorta crunchy' ... too many hippys LOL (though dh calls me a hippy too)

OH! and I'm turning 30 this November ...which is sort of a big deal for me ... I expected to be at quite the different place in my life by now.


----------



## mama*marina (Jun 22, 2003)

I am Marina, 23 y.o. mama to Chris and another on the way, and wife to Paul for 2 years on Aug. 3







. We live in Upland (Southern) California.

Ds #1 is out of diapers now, but ds #2 will be cd'd from birth. I have a pretty big stash for him being that he isn't due til October, but I don't have the $ to do it all at once so I have been collecting.

I cd for environmental, health, financial, and family (mom cd'd 4 kids) reasons...and cause I love it!


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

: I'm Paige and I'm the oldest one here!!!








I'm 41 and have been with dh Mahlon (56!) for 6 years, married for 8 mos! I'm a family practice doctor and work part-time (big big loans to pay off), dh is a paramedic instructor. We live in a tiny mountain village in northern New Mexico, although both of us are blue eyed gringos.

We started cd'ing for environmental reasons and now it's my hobby and stress-reliever! We've cd'd ds on and off and dd now since she was 5 weeks old. I had such a horrible complicated pregnancy with her and she was in the NICU for a month that even thinking about cd's earlier was impossible. With ds, all I knew about was prefolds, but with dd I have tons of cute girly print dipes and AIOs. Our faves are FMBGs and SOS, and I'm just recently getting into wool soakers!

Not sure how I'd label us - kind of crunchy, kind of chewy - like an organic oatmeal cookie with Ghirardelli chocolate chips!


----------



## bgirl (Jun 23, 2004)

hiya all. I'm Michelle, very happily married to Craig for 3.5years. We started CDing Samuel when he was just over 3 months' old, so we've been CDing for 3 months. Main reason is to save money, that we can re-use them for our future babies, and the notion that I can cope with cloth (!). It's so easy though to get caught up in the fun of it that sometimes I think CDs are my latest fashion items (replacing all the new clothes I used to get for myself when I had earning power).


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am Traci (34) married FOREVER







to Don (40) and we have 4 soon to be 5 children!
We live In Northern Illinois where I am a SAHM (former County Deputy) and dh is a Police Road Sergeant.
I have been having a blast buying my stash and sewing my own diapers for this new up~coming little one!!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi!

I'm Jaime (28) married to Chris (27) mom to Naomi (3) and Maya (10 months). We live out here on the Best Coast. I'm a wahm, and dh is an electrician who wants to be a wahd. Our goal is for both of us to be home...working on it









Started cd'ing to save money







with our first dd, used disposables for a short time after Maya was born. She immediately developed a rash so we are back in cloth where we belong.







That's it really...


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Ladies!!

I am new here, so it's about time for an introduction anyway









Julia (averymybaby) introduced me to the world of cloth diapering, and now I am hooked.

We're not too crunchy, but we try








We're defintiely all about AP, though.
(my dh is actually more into the crowded bed philosophy than I am...maybe that's 'cuz I'm the one that is constantly getting kicked and bumped by our 3 year old wild-sleeper







)


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

This is a good idea!

I am Amy (22), SAHM to Alex and Keller, and wife to Gary (22) who works and goes to school full-time.
I wanted to cd Alex but everyone told me that it was gross and too much work. I was scared and alone so I listened. I decided that I would cd Keller but had to sweet talk dh into it. Now he loves it!
We are a crunchy family. (Alex's fav band is the Grateful Dead and Keller was named after a musician.)


----------



## lgallin (Mar 2, 2004)

My turn! LOL!
I am Linda (31 in November), a SAHM, and I am married 3 years this past May to Jeff (30 In September), a network Admin. We have one child so far (#2 is in the planning mode), Sarah (3 in December). We have 2 cats, Mariah and Nala, and live in Easton, PA which is right on the NJ border. I have been CDing for a year now but full time started about 6 months ago. Late starter! I plan to BF, CD, and sling baby #2. I started Sarah in the sling a bit late at 6 months (sometimes I still use it!) so I got to enjoy that. Cloth diapering is alot of fun for me and I hope to start getting smalls and mediums for baby #2 since when I started Sarah she was in larges already. So anyways... that is my story!


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi, I'm Magie (30) and my dh is John (32). I am a SAHM to two little boys. I am fairly crunchy and becoming more and more each day. Dh is not crunchy at all!! He will, however, take my recycling in for me and brags about me cloth diapering to all his friends. I started clothdiapering my first with gerber flats and vinyl pants, then moved to prefolds and proraps. I met Aherne with my second who introduced me to MDC. I remember thinking who would pay $15 for a diaper. Look at me now. I actually bid $51 dollars for the luxe baby on ebay! Oh and here is a pic of me and the boys. This is about the only pic I have with them both. I had better start taking pictures.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...l/DSCN0706.jpg


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice to meet you all. First I must say there are some AMAZING stashes here!

I am Nadezhda, 24, DH is Brian, 25, and DS is Zachary 18months. We live in Massachusetts. I was introduced to CDing by my best friend (Ackray) and have been doing it for about 8 months. I love it and will definately CD the next one if we have another


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miny20*
I'm not crunchy at all. I breastfeed because that's what feels natural to me. I cloth diapers because it's really freaking cute. If a diaper service could bring me such a pretty assortment of fitteds and covers--I would not be doing my own diaper laundry. I don't sun my diapers.. and sometimes (gasp) I use bleach. If my diapers go to hell for being treated so 'roughly with chemicals' I'll just buy some more.

Hehehe. NOW NO ONE IS GOING TO LIKE ME--REALLY!

WOOOOO HOOOOO I am not the only one! Unfortunately I cant afford to replace mine though...LOL!

I forgot to add some things. I am still BF, we co-sleep, and I would love to get a mai-tei at some point, they look fun! I knit and am learning to sew. I am a SAHM, DH is a landscape design foreman, and DS is a jumping bean! I am not really crunchy, but LOVE MDC, and CDing is a TOTAL addiction.


----------



## momto3g3b (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkie&Cookie*
Hi! I'm Tina (8 years old - I've only had 8 birthdays so there! - can you figure out why?)

You're a leap-year baby ~ birthday on February 29th. That's my guess, anyhow.









Hi everyone!

I'm Kate (34), married to Charley (38) and mom to 6 kiddos: Megan is almost 13 (November 3rd), Adam is almost 12 (September 15th), Emily is 5 (June 5th), David & Sarah will be 3 (September 15th ~ yes, they were born on their brother's 9th b'day) and Isaac is my sweet little almost-8 month old (December 2nd).

I've cloth diapered all of my kids, though I also used 'sposies with Megan and Adam. The most difficult thing, for me, is having 3 kids in diapers at the same time. Some days, all I feel like I do is change poopy dipes and it can get tiring!

We started out using cd's for financial reasons ~ with a big family, saving $$ is important. I don't consider myself to be really crunchy, but since I breastfeed, cloth diaper and homeschool, most of my friends/family would put me on the crunchy end of the spectrum.

It's nice to "meet" you all!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

howdy! i'm lorrie, 25, married to andy (also 25) for over 3 years (!!!) now. our daughter, katharine wen (called katie or, online, usually k) was born 12.20.03 (making her about 7.5 months old at this point). we live in denvah, colorado
a is an operations/shipping manager for a lighting store. i have a degree in english writing and have returned to school for nursing, hoping to eventually become a lactation consultant and nurse-midwife. currently, i take most of my classes online so i can stay at home with our baby.
we've been cloth diapering since k was about 10 weeks old-- we moved from grand junction, colorado back home to denvah and i finally felt brave enough to get started. i started with some ubcpf, kushies ultras and bsww. since then, i've become addicted-- i'm no hyena, but i do love a cute dipe!
due in part to mdc, i become crunchier every day. i breastfeed and plan to allow her to chose to wean; we co-sleep and plan to let k chose when she's ready for her own bed; and our girl is a certified sling monkey! for the meager amount of solids she'll accept, she gets only organic foods-- once i hit my break between semesters, i'm going to make a mighty stash of foods to freeze. we're trying to adapt our diets so we don't eat so much junk-- we want k to have a healthy perception of food. we try to use natural remedies as much as possible-- it's a point of pride that we've yet to give k children's tylenol.
and i am eagerly awaiting very baby opening for custom orders so i can get some cute covers!


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

momto3g3b said:


> You're a leap-year baby ~ birthday on February 29th. That's my guess, anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChamaMama*







: I'm Paige and I'm the oldest one here!!!







I'm 41 and have been with dh Mahlon (56!) for 6 years, married for 8 mos! I'm a family practice doctor and work part-time (big big loans to pay off), dh is a paramedic instructor. We live in a tiny mountain village in northern New Mexico, although both of us are blue eyed gringos.
...an organic oatmeal cookie with Ghirardelli chocolate chips!

You're not the oldest by much







b/c I'm also 41 (as of June). Although dh is only 41 this year. Married 10 yrs, together what seems like an eternity before then









We have 4 munchkins: 8yo ds, 6yo dd, 4yo ds and our March 04 bumper boy







Dh is the SAHP and an organizational nightmare







but he's totally into the CD scene for C. He doesn't want to do the research (yeah, thats why I'm always on MDC: research







) but he changes diapers, washes, suns the stains, etc. (I do all the wool washing though)

I'm ABD for a PhD in anthropology (quit that years ago), hold an administrative job at a university... and I'm taking courses to get certified to become an elementary school teacher (4th or 5th grade I think). I have 2 methods courses and student teaching left for the upcoming year.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

My turn!







:

I'm Michelle ( more often called Mich by those who know me!) and I am 30, married to Charlie who is 31. Before having Ella, I was a devoted techie and DH is in sales. We currently live in Austin, Tx..but I am a bit of a gypsie and there is no telling how long we will be here








I have a 7 year old son ( Gavin) from a previous marriage, and my dd Ella is almost 15 mos. We are expecting #3 ( a :girlpin) mid-Dec. I have cd'd since Ella was about 2 mos old and haven't looked back! We have used the occassional sposie as we have had to refine our nite time system, but I think we are done with em!
I am pretty crunchy...and working on DH. He is super supportive of almost all of my "nutty" ways, and my cd addictions ( at least... what he knows about!)
I also wanted to share that DH SNAPPI'd today!!! He was a Snappi virgin and all it took was me leaving him along with dd and nothing but pretty dyed prefolds and our one lone Snappi! Im so proud








I







MDC and am SOOOO glad I found such a wonderfully supportive, diverse group of mama's to share mommyhood with!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm Katie. I am married to Nate. We are in our mid-20s. Our daughter is Lucy, and almost exactly 2 1/2. We are due with our new baby in 10 weeks, planning a home VBAC. We live in Ohio. We've been married 3 years. Dh works in an independently-owned bookshop, and I am a SAHM. He's also a sometimes-student, slowly finishing his degree.

We cloth diaper cause it's best - for our dd, for the earth, and for us. My dd is pottytrained as of a few weeks ago, and we are having fun building our new baby's stash. Here it is so far: New baby's stash!

We are very crunchy, very liberal, and most people think we are crazy hippies.


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi, All. I'm Kelly (28) married to Asa (30) and we have a cloth diapered little bebe (9 mos) Lilah. Like many of you here at MDC, having a child has really brought out my inner crunch! These forums have been a lot of fun, always something new to learn at MDC.

Oh Mich--we are right north of Austin, and I used to work for a big techie company here









Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Mina (Sep 8, 2002)

...


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi I'm Kaylee, I'm 27 with a birthday coming up very soon *sigh*. That will put me in the late 20's range! :LOL I became a SAHM in October 2003, and that's when I started to use cloth diapers. My oldest, Genevieve, just turned 2, and my little Audrey is 4 months old tomorrow.

We have lived in TN just over a year now, before that we lived in AR.

I graduated from the U of A, with a BSBA in computer information systems. And, went to work for a database/data warehousing company. When my husband's (his name is Matt) work brought us to TN, my work let me work from home, but I still had to put my oldest in daycare. We decided that wasn't in our best interest so I quit working.

My interests are of course cloth diapering, breast feeding, slinging when I can, cooking, scrapbooking, and trying to remain a devout Catholic.

Oh and an interesting fact about me, is this upcoming election will be my first to vote in!


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm Whitney, Stef (my dh) is from France, and we've been married for 10 yrs. We live northeast of Sacramento, CA. Our kids are Maia (6), Chloe (4) and Noah (16 months). Our girls go to Montessori. We're AP and fairly crunchy. We have a stone importing business and a tile business, and I'm able to work from home. We're also just starting to build our almost-dream house. As far as cd's go, I'm half-hyena, half-hyena-roadkill. I think we have a little bit of every thing, well almost everything.







Here are some pictures, I haven't gotten around to taking pictures of most of the wool or anything too recent:Cloth Pictures


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellybelly*

Oh Mich--we are right north of Austin, and I used to work for a big techie company here










I worked for a firm here in Austin a few years ago... and DH and I were both victims of the Tech Fallout







Its good to be back....at least the market is looking a lil better and I might be able to find a decent job if I ever decide to go back to work!

LOL, PM me sometime and we can get together!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Hello....My name is Lindsay, Married to my super sweet and understanding hubby, Jimmy since Nov 01, almost 3 yrs and momma to the love of my life, Braedon who is 11 months today, such a big boy!







I am a SAHM and couldnt do it any other way! DH works in retention at AOL and we are both currently starting school again at the end of August! We are BIG on breastfeeding, self weaning, Cloth Diapering, co-sleeping, slingin, etc. I am fairly crunchy and DH is gettin there.

Im really loving MDC as it brings out my good sides and you are all such a lovely group of mommas!


----------



## H&HMom (Jul 9, 2004)

HI!

I'm Laura, 30 (31 next month) SAHM to Hutton (turning 3 on Aug. 23) & Harrison (born June 6 of this year!)

I used a diaper service for Hutton's first year, rediscovered cloth earlier this year when I was looking for a nighttime solution for the heavy wetting toddler dipes - WOOL! My savior!







- and since I was pregnant at the time, I bought a nice stash of cloth for my baby and started sewing dipes, too. Well, I've got a nice collection of diaper fabrics at least! I have my work cut out for me if I can ever get the time to sew! I'd also love to learn to knit, so I can make my own soakers, which I'm addicted to buying! So cute. I also love wool wraps, too - KIWI PIE!









I have a BA in English worked as a copy editor for a few years, then we moved from south Florida to the Seattle area and I quit work to start "breeding!" I'd love to have 3, or possibly 4 kids. Who knows! We aslo have 2 dogs, Sally and Fergus. I've been married to my sweet computer geek DH, Jay, 34, for 7 years.

I'm the crunchy one in the family, DH is not, but "puts up" with me, and I have made him a little more crunchy over the years. For the MDC crowd, though, I'd probably only be in the 60-75% crunchy range!









Oh, Tina, I was going to say you're a leap year baby, but someone beat me to it!

Holli - I feel I am a yuppy-crunch, too! I drive an SUV, but if I could get a hybrid car that would fit two carseats, two dogs, a double stroller and all our other crap, I'd buy it!

Kathleen - I'm right with you on the English thing - I'm the queen of bad grammar and run-on sentences in my posts!

Paige - your reference to being an oatmeal cookie with Ghiradelli choc. chips made me want chocolate, and I'm currently out!







.

That's all for now!

Laura


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

I'm Tracy (35), PT-WAHM to Kayte (16), Collin (12), Kelsey (5) and Chloe (15 months). My DH, Gordon (39), is a financial analyst. Chloe is our last and I started CD'ing her as a way of spoiling her! I've been getting crunchier ever since and bringing DH with me!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi! My name is Samantha (33). I'm a cloth diapering addict.














I'm happily married to David (31). Our 10th anniversary is tomorrow (in like 10 minutes :LOL). I'm a SAHM of two and am expecting our third little wee one sometime in Mid-Sept.
















I have need to finish like 1 semester of my double major degree (History and Literature), maybe someday I'll get around to it.























I've been around the cloth diapering online world for more than 3 years. We started when my DD was several months old. My DS has been CDed from birth (except those 2 days at the hospital). And Radish will be too. Looking back I wish we had started DD from the beginning, wouldn't have had to scrub so many infant outfits from BF poop explosions in disposibles.







: I have pictures of our current and past stash in my sig line. I have difficulty selling off stuff, I'm a natural packrat and CDing doesn't seem to have escaped this trait. :LOL :LOL But I keep trying to thin the stash down.

I'm also addicted to using emoticons.





















I can't help it, they just help me 'express' my moods better.























We currently live in Houston, Texas where is it too [email protected] HOT! We've discussed moving to the Austin area which is sooo gorgeous. DH is a dyed in the wool Texan through and through.

Becoming a parent has brought out my inner crunchiness. We practice a lot of AP lifestyle CD, BF (I tandemed until DD decided to wean), selective VAX and following our DCs cues. But I'm still 'mainstream' in many ways. Can't give up my SUV, we use it way too much in an off-road capacity to use a car or minivan. :LOL DH and I balance each other well. The more I read online, the crunchier I get. :LOL :LOL


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Milkie&Cookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momto3g3b*
> ...


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi...I am Chelsea, 32 year old mama to 2 pretty terrific kids and one really annoying lab. I have been married to DH (Allen) for almost 8 years. DH is a computer guru....to me anyway. To the rest of the world he is a manager in a software company that designs optimization software for sawmills. Before being a mama I worked at the SPCA and a wildlife rescue place. I have a BSc. in Natural Resources Conservation.

I am about as crunchy as instant oatmeal. Ok...maybe more like brand name, mass produced granola. But I try. I breastfeed, DS weaned on his own (he prefered his milk to be mobile :LOL), we co slept with DS until he was ready to be in his own room, and now I cosleep with DD.

I am diapering DD, because 15 changes a day got expensive in sposies (she poops in TINY amounts all day long) and cloth is so cute. It is better for the environment, better for DD's bum and better for the wallet (supposedly...DH disagrees with this one).

We live on Vancouver Island, BC, mid-island. We picked the island as we both went to university here and love the environment, the lifestyle and the weather. My inlaws live 45 mins away, hence why I want to move to Victoria (south end of the island) soon....very very soon. Australia also sounds nice.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi everyone we live in Kirkland, WA

I'm Kimberly (28) married to Trever (35) we have a blended family his (8), Mine (5 & 3 17.5 mo apart) and ours just turned (1)....ALL BOYS









I am a SAHM now for a little over a year and LOVE IT! I didn't cloth diaper when I was a working Mommy b/c I was not educated much beyond gerber prefolds & gerber plastic pants! BUT I decided to try it with my third around 4 months........and fell in LOVE!

As for crunchiness? I think there are probably varying degrees! BUT in our household we buy some organics, recycle & buy second hand too!

I love all the conversation and advice on these boards


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

I'm Nikki. 25. Married for 7 years. Together we have two daughters (almost 5yo and 21mos). We are in the homestudy phase of adopting baby #3. It will be an international adoption.

My oldest was CD'ed at birth through 6 months. I quit because my stash was horrible (and a rip-off) but I did not know any better. My youngest has been CD'ed since her birth at home.

We are pretty crunchy but i know there are others out there way more crunchy than us. I consider the really crunchy peeps as ones who live off the grid and dont own a computer.


----------



## mom22lilguys (May 13, 2004)

Hi
I'm Diane (33) married to John (37) for 8 years. We have two great kids Jackson (5) and Nic (22months). A dog , a bird, 2 fish and a newly adopted special needs hamster and his brother. My parents live with us part time in a separate suite.

I cloth diapered Jackson for about a month when he was 2 months old but all I had was flats and kooshies covers so that didn't last. I switched Nic to cloth at 8 months and I havn't looked back. I have recently been inspired to sew some of my own.

I'm a SAHM. I used to be a dental assistant. I would love to be a doula one day Ihave taken the course and have gone to two births. I just can't bear to leave my kids with a sitter. I will pursue it agian when my mom retires in a year or two.

As for crunchiness, i cloth diaper of course! Co-sleep. I BF Nic until he recently self weaned







(Been three days now). Recycle and try to buy organic foods.

We live in Burnaby B.C. and







it!!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I'm Mollie (27), married to Shane (34) for 2 years, and we have 2 beautiful daughters together; Hannah is 2 yrs old, and Kayla who is 4 months old. I have 3 boys from my first marriage: Logan 11, Quentin 9, and Ethan 4 1/2. I'm a little crunchy around the edges, but that's about it. I BF, CD, and AP, but that's about it. I mainly lurk a lot, and don't post much. I love reading everyone else's posts, though, and seeing pics of everyone's stashes.

I got into CDing for environmental, financial, and to ease my concious. I felt so guilty throwing sposies in the garbage, so I had to switch. DH is OK with it, and I'm starting to get him hooked on it too, even though he has yet to change a diaper.

Nice to meet everyone!!

ETA: I'm a SAHM, and DH is a shift supervisor for a small manufacturing plant that 's close by. We live in Effie, Minnesota.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I"m Lish. 30 year old momma of 3 from Ohio. Paige is 11, Kenny is almost 9 and Aidan is almost 6 months. Been married to DH (Ken) for almost 12 years. I'm a SAHM now, but have been both a housekeeper/laundry "person" at a nursing home and a dietician at same place.


----------



## Pridelandsmommy (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey there.....

I am Michelle, a WAHM to 4 kiddos.......thinking about #5.......we have always practiced AP styled parenting before we knew it had a name and started cding my dd when she had a persistant rash due to eczema....we are a pretty crunchy family trying to save Mother Earth and keep peace as best as we can.


----------



## madileigh (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm Chris I live in Ohio and am a SAHM to 3 girls. Ashleigh is 5, Madisyn's 3 and Emmie's 17mos. I started CDing Emmie when she was 3mos old.

Chris


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm Letia. I'm 30 another non native Tarheel living in Raleigh, NC. I am married to Jason,33, an upstate NY transplant for 6 yrs. Jordan went to be with the Lord in Feb '03, and we are joyfully pregnant with a child we believe we will raise and see grow and thrive. We did not have an opportunity to CD Jordan; but, we will CD our newbie b/c of health reasons, since conventional sposies are poison, convenience of not running out for them at 3 am, environmental, and now that I found yall, probably *not* economical, and that is replaced with cuteness.









eta: I am a former public school music teacher; but, now I'm all about SAH with my baby and future babies and helping my dh with our growing technology business.


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm Cheryl (28), married to Chris (30) for 7 yrs, mama to Mina(6) and Duren (10 mos). I have been in the Navy for 8 yrs (crossing fingers that I'll be out in a few months). DH is a SAHD and we hope to switch places here soon, lol. We didn't use cloth on dd, but ds has been comfy since he was about 3 or 4 months. I'm pretty crunchy (all the guys in my office call me commie pinko :LOL). DH, however, is a Pro-Bush NRA member....go figure.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

This is nice. It helps us get a better picture of each other.

Ihave one dd 26 months almost. We have been ttc #2 for nearly 10 months.

I've been married to dhfor 4 years next month and we live in Oregon where he is from. I am from Missouri and no matter how hot or cold or hick it can be I still love it and miss it. Maybe someday we will go back.


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm a 26 yr old mama in NW Ohio with two kids and a supportive DP. DD we didn't CD until she was 2. Now she's almost potty trained except those wicked nightime ammonia pee diapers. DS is 1 month today and we have been CDing him since he came home. I definitely sad I missed this the first time around. I have a variety of things but am really a purest and love prefolds and bummis sww or pant.

I am also quite the crunchy which is why I felt horrible using disposibles the first time. Just didn't know how to break out of the cycle. MDC helped this time around for sure!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi,
I am Heather and I live in Southern California. I have 2 wonderfully spirited little boys, Kyle (6 next week) and Sean (2). I am partially crunchy, getting more and more so daily








I started cding Kyle at 4 mo. old and Sean has been since birth. I so wish I had a reason to start on a nb stash again. We have a lot of Southern Ca mommies on this thread, we should try to set up a diaper party!!!!


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
Hi,
I am Heather and I live in Southern California.

We have a lot of Southern Ca mommies on this thread, we should try to set up a diaper party!!!!

Yes! Wonder what's happening with our thread? We should set up a yahoo email group or something...









I JUST finished reading all the posts here (so if you were feeling like nobody read your post, I at least read them all :LOL), and I already feel like I know people a lot better! Oddly, there were some usernames here I did not recognize, but I know the people from other boards.









I am always interested in the threads here, but now I feel a bit more like I know who people are when they talk about something.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm Kellie (27), wife to a chef, Jasen (25) and SAHM to Jessalyn and Ella. We live in Minnesota (near the twin cities). We are both originally from the east coast. We are a semi-crunchy family, but most of that comes from the AP part of crunchiness.









We cd because it is more natural and better for my girls who deserve the best!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Monique here! I am a 36 year old (will be 37 in Sept.) SAHM to my two lovely kiddos. DH Joseph is 37 and we have been married for 5 1/2 years. I never even thought of CD'ing Jacob (9/30/00) because I had never even diapered a baby or really spent much time with one. When I was pregnant with Sarah (6/10/04) a cousin of mine was CD'ing using a service and proraps and I figured if she could do it so could I. I did some research and found that I didn't want to use a service because I wanted to be able to use all the cute fitted dipes out there. With DS I loved diaper changing time because it was a time for us to play and for me to marvel at how he was growing and changing. So, I knew that with Sarah I was going to add the extra dimension of wonderful fluff to the routine.

I am not crunchy at all in my mind. The only crunchy things I do are CD'ing and breastfeeding (I nursed DS until he was almost 3). And perhaps baby wearing if you count a Baby Bjorn. I love my children and definitely want what is best for them.

I live in San Jose, California. Before I had DS I was a corporate art consultant. I have a BA from UC Santa Cruz in art history and completed all of the coursework towards an MA in museum studies (never got inspired to do my thesis.) DH is a realtor.

Oh, and I'm smiley impaired







. I just can't get the hang of them...


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm Jen and I'm married to my wonderful DH Dave (who can't understand why everyone doesn't want to use cloth on their babies) and I have two sons: 21 months and 8 months. I've been cloth diapering since Nathan was 5 months old.

I guess we are a semi-crunchy family - we CD, I breastfeed, co sleep sometimes, recycle, gentle discipline, etc. I have definitely become more crunchy since coming to MDC and am learning all the time.

I am now a SAHM and love it. I used to be a elementary and middle school band director before kids and now teach lessons out of the house.

I'm so glad to be apart of this board.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm Brandi (24) married to Matt (25) who is in the Air Force. We currently live in Hawaii, but are both from Missouri and want to go back. We have two dd's Ainsley (9.17-almost three) and Bethany (10 months). I just started cd'ing Bethany about a month ago, and I am starting to make my own cd's. We are truly doing it for economic reasons, and because it is better for the environment. I am aspiring to be more crunchy, making small changes all the time. We plan on being a homeschooling family as well.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Im Carie, mum to AJ (8 yrs old, not cloth diapered), Nate (4.5 yrs old, cloth diapered 80% of the time as a baby, using cloth at night now) and Jhonen (2 months, cd'd 100% of the time, never worn a sposie!!). DH & I live in Indiana, Im a OB nurse (starting midwifery school to be a homebirth MW very soon) and will be going back to work on a supplemental basis in a couple more weeks. We're pretty active in the goth scene, and we lean towards some pretty crunchy tendencies (exclusive BF, cloth diaper, co-sleep, no-circ, delayed and selective vaxing, organic foods, herbal medications and homeopathy, alternative medicine, yoga, and now hs'ing) Our oldest DS attends Catholic school at our parish school and my 2nd DS will be starting homeschool this fall (or whenever our stuff comes in).
My stash is just waaaaaaaaaaaay too extensive to list here, because I have gotten alot of things I tried but didn't like and just never got rid of. What I am using primarily consists of:

KP wool, homemade wool, ME airflows, Bumpy Night
Fuzzi Bunz, kissaluvs, poochies, elkebellas, and Benjamuffins.


----------



## NCMomworld (Jul 22, 2004)

I am Jenica (28) married to David (28) and mom to three great kids! We live in NC and homeschool. We are in the process of trying to find our dream "mini-farm." Hopefully, our dream will be a reality in a few years









I am certified as a doula and CBE, but don't practice right now (too busy on the homefront!) We have cloth diapered on and off for 6 years.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Well thank goodness for ChamaMama and mama.Virg, or I would be the oldest one here! :LOL

I am Karen, I am head mama to four kids: 10, almost 6, 3 and 13 weeks. I have been playing around with cds for a while, and went fulltime with Jack who has never worn a disposable. With my first two, I was employed by a major diaper manufacturer







: and got them free. I might still be using sposies with Jack but I decided I needed a new challenge with baby #4 and found cloth diapers way more interesting and so incredibly cute! I have a varied stash right now, adore wool, and sew as much of my own as I can.

We have been AP forever, but I like to think that I am just parenting the way you are suppose to, not according to a label. I found Mothering when I needed support for my third vbac attempt (failed







) and love the Diapering forum







. My kids are starting to miss me, I lurk so much.









I have really enjoyed reading all your introductions, thanks!


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

It's so great to read all about you other mamas, and your lives outside diapering









I'm Daphne, 37, married to Dan, 39, and mom to 20-month old Owen. We live in Singapore where I was born and pretty much lived my whole life except for when I spent 6 years in Australia finishing high school and university. I've a Bachelor of BUsiness Communication and work for an international hotel company in marketing. DH runs his business manufacturing and selling hygiene and sanitation products.

I am mildly crunchy I suppose, although we live in a place that makes it quite challenging (and expensive) to be crunchy. (In some ways I probably aspire to be more crunchy than I am capable of being :LOL ) Certainly didn't start off that way... before DS came along, he was going to be trained to sleep through the night within the first few months, in his own crib in his own room, etc. etc. Now it's another story: he sleeps between DH and myself most nights although we're now transitioning him to his own little mattress on the floor beside me; he's been semi-CD'd since 2 months old and full-time CD'd since 10 months old (but we use sposies on vacations); BF'd till 10 months; and I was slinging him until he just grew too big and it became too heavy on my shoulders. I can't say we're massively AP oriented nor are terribly successful at GD although I try. So, like some of the others, I'd say I fit better on some boards than others... but still, it's fun to read all different points of view and I've learned heaps from MDC.

I qualify as a hyena I reckon but it's probably a good thing most stockings happen at ungodly hours for me or I'd be in a lot worse trouble! I've a big stash of large size diapers, and since we're TTC'ing #2 I'm starting to build up a store of smaller dipes.

I learned almost everything I know about cloth diapering from the MDC boards, and while I don't post that often, I lurk quite a bit because I really enjoy the atmosphere here.

Cheers, Mamas!!


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

What a great thread! So nice to learn about everyone.

I'm a 35 year old mama to an 8 month old DD. We live on Canada's Atlantic coast, and DH and I just celebrated our 4th wedding anniversary on Thursday! We celebrated by buying a new house, quite unexpectedly! So now, I'm up to my eyeballs in making moving plans, and really shouldn't be spending so much time on-line.









I'm at home on mat leave until DD turns 1. Then, I return to work with the federal government. I work with a program that supports the social and physical development of children from birth to age five. I'm a social worker and journalist by training. It's been a busy maternity leave, as I've been writing a MSW thesis (it's due in two weeks!) and doing some freelance writing. I hope to be able to write from home for good after we have our next babe - in the coming year, I hope!

As for the crunchy factor, I'm moderately crunchy. Family and many of my friends think I'm VERY crunchy. I guess it's all in how you look at it!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Hey all, i'm coming in on this a little late!









I'm Monica(34), part time SAHM to 16 month old chunka munka Siobhan &







: of dh Bob (33). I was a full-time speech-language pathologist before dd, but now i WOH 2-3 days a week & find it's the perfect balance for our little family & my thin sliver of sanity :LOL

We're not very crunchy by most standards, but very much so for where we live & for most of our friends! I bf for a very short time (poor dd couldn't tolerate A THING i ate!!!!







next time....) but had grander plans







. We recycle, wash out ziplocs, buy natural whenever possible. I fell into cd-ing by accident a few months ago (never even thought about it as a possibility!) & haven't thought twice about it since!

Since finding MDC, i've fully trained in hyena-boot camp & am trying very hard not to move up to the next level! My stash is all over the place as we're still new & figuring out what works for us. Dh prefers AIO's but is a prefold savant!







: I like, well, everything!

We're in the burbs of NYC in the house i grew up in, which has it's pros & cons. I'm very lucky to have my oldest friends living in the neighborhood & having babies all around the same age!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello, I'm Greaseball. I'm fairly new to CD but I love it! I don't see how anyone can go back to sposies after trying CDs. I'm not as crunchy as other MDC moms and I use CDs mainly for their cuteness! How shallow is that?







:

I don't have a digital camera so no stash pics, but I've collected almost every small fb color and I also have some fitted prints from PWP, FMBG, Sugar Peas, and Muttaqin. I have a few Kissaluvs colors too, but I'm going to try trading those because I like snap-in soakers and they don't have them.

Dh and I are students. He doesn't like CDs.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

HI I am Crystal i am mom to three boys Matthew 8, Hayden 5 and Lucas 1 yr, loving partner to Bruce.
We started cloth diapering with Lucas because I prefer to avoid the chemical jell in them, tried it out when he was a newborn but gave up for a couple months and went back to cloth when he was five months, we have never looked back.
My dp thinks cloth is great he always tells people that sposies stink! (and they do) I am a nurse irl and am just starting back at work after my 1 year mat leave, 2 days a week, I hope to be a wahm after we have the next baby (who we are ttc) so I am sewing up a storm in my spare time (what little of it there is) we live in Chilliwack BC canada and are enjoying some hot hot weather,
Nice to meet you all!
crystal


----------



## kids'ncows (Jan 23, 2004)

This thread is great







I'm Michelle 34, dh is 37. We have 3 kids - ds 5, dd 3, and ds 2.5 months. ds1 was cd'd with mostly gerber prefolds and dappi covers, I was in heaven when I found rainbow contours and nikky polyester wraps! I'm sorry to say that dd was in 'sposies mostly because I had so much on my plate at that time - now that we're back to cloth I'm really sorry I did that.

I found MDC a few months ago because I'm crunchy when it comes to pregnancy and childbirth, I got hooked on the vaccination and circ boards, and then - I found diapering and now I spend waaaaayyy too much time reading here. My stash is pretty all over the place right now - I'm settling towards prefolds and contours with some fitteds and AIO's for flavor. I really like hemp, dh calls them my marajuana diapers


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

HI!
I'm Jess and I'm 27. I have 2 boys Phelan is 8, almost 9! Wiley is 9 months. I wanted to cd Phelan but I was 19 and prefolds scared me... Wiley has been mostly cd'd since he was about 4 months. He still sometimes wears disposibles, in part because my stash is very small.

I'm the crunchy one in the household. Dh doesn't care what kind of diapers the baby wears, he just doesn't want to deal with them. But for Western Massachusetts I'm not very crunchy at all! We bf and co-sleep and wear the baby everywhere but our tiny budget certainly doesn't allow for all organic (although I'm saving up to purchase a share at a CSA). I buy lots of things used and I re use what I can but to me thats economics not crunchiness









Phelan is homeschooled and Wiley probably will be too. I feel strongly that kids belong at home, especially in the youmger years!

Outside the house I work part time in our local library.

For you mamas that are lactation consultants: where do you begin? I've been toying with the idea recently but I don't even know what is involved.


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

I am Genevieve (32 and in denial) and I have three kids- dd 5, ds who will be three this Sept. and who is still in cloth and also dd 7 weeks old and also in cloth. My first was not in cloth but the last two have been since birth. I am married for almost seven years to Craig(31) who is in sales and we live in Fishers, Indiana. I guess we are semi crunchy. I do not post a lot but I do read and learn almost everyday.


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_the_Feather*
Yes! Wonder what's happening with our thread? We should set up a yahoo email group or something...









SoCal mama's rock! :LOL


----------



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm Cathi, mama to my boy Shea (3) and girl Tenley (9 months). Shea was CD'd from birth, mostly Fuzzi Bunz and prefolds with wraps. Tenley has been a harder baby to CD as I've been sick since her birth, but she's still only seen a handful of sposies. Mostly using prefolds and wool on her with her new Happy Heinys thrown in. Shea was completely potty learned but had a setback when I was in the hospital recently. He's now in Happy Heinys at night.

We're an AP, BF, CD, non-violent, homeschooling, cosleeping family.







Ya know, like the rest of you!


----------



## letabug (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi I am Arleta (21) married to Justin (23) who is an active duty Marine! We have 1 ds Korbin (13 months) and stink bug #2 due to make a debut Feb 6! I have cd'd ds since he was around 2 1/2 months old I have gotten lazy with it with all of the sickness and tiredness associated with stink bug #2. I will cd stink bug from birth! I am so excited to cd a newborn!!! I need a bigger stash


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi I'm Hillary, 26. I am married to Vlad, 40.l We live in Montana. He is a genetics professor, and I have a master degree in Biological Anthropology. Our daughter, Katya was born on April 13, 2004. Her current fav activity is blowing bubbles. She was cloth diapered from birth, full time after the cord fell off.
We have a mini dachshund, Rufus, who spends his day lounged on a pillow, watching over the baby.


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

This is such a great thread!
I'm Melonie Old enough








, My lifetime partner is Tim we have been together 8 years, Our son Gabe is just about 7, Our dd is almost 20 months old. And our wonderful very big surprise is due in October.







We started to cd when our dd got really sick I was actually the one that brought it up and also thought it wouldnt last , much to my surprise It became a wonderful "hobby" of sorts








I am a sahm for now, then i will be a wahm after the baby gets here with a daycare run from home. While I am vegetarian, and semi crunchy other in my house to remain nameless are a little less LOL but it works!!


----------

